# Duragloss 101, 111 & 105 mini review...



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I got hold of some of these 3 products from Duragloss a couple of weeks ago, and 10 days ago i detailed the Audi using them, which I posted up here. At the time I wrote that I was somewhat underwhelmed by the products, and it left me a bit disappointed, but after a few hours my view changed once I got the car of the driveway and drove it into town. Seeing it parked in the street outside the chippie completely changed my point of view, as it sat thee with an incredible gloss and deep glow. So tonight I waited until the sun left the driveway and decided it was time for a good wash and another layer of DG105 - Total Protection Polish.

Observations

1. since detailing the car 10 days ago we had had monsoons and floods and some pretty horrible wet weather followed by some serious sun. The car has been outside 24/7, but I was away during the monsoons so didnt see it in action. Amazingly when i got home on Thursday night the car looked spotless :doublesho despite being used daily and out in all the weather. Mrspikle told me I would have been proud of the water beading and sheeting off the car (and told me I would have been very sad to be impressed as well :lol and it effectively self cleaned - VERY impressive 

2. the appearance only really changed the last few days with the dusty heat and winds leaving a layer on the car. I foamed it in BH Auto Foam and it was spotless  I gave it a 2BM wash with DG901 anyway as i wanted to put on more 105 but i also found it blew dry 98% with my old B&Q cordless blower - something no other sealant has done before. After blowing dry I only needed 1 small Eurow MF to dab up the final spots of water. I honestly think my touchless wash routine of BH AF and blow dry would work well in all bu tthe dirtiest conditions  The car cleaned very easily and sheeting after the wash was VERY impressive.

3. I commented last time it wasnt the easiest to use, and i was told by a few regular DG users i was doing something wrong... What I realised today after the 2nd layer was that a damp MF really helped, but actually what was frustrating me was the fact that since the end of last year i have been pretty much only using WOWA sealants like Opti Seal and Ultima on my cars. These products make the LSP application a <5 min job, so manually applying thin layers of cream sealants/waxes and walking around buffing the car _seems_ like much more work...even though it is pretty easy really. Probably took me 30 mins to apply and buff a 2nd layer tonight 

4. The DG101 is a easy to use AIO, very similar to Jeffs Prime, although maybe slightly more effort to use, but close. I didnt see a change in look for that alone, and even adding the 111 made no difference, despite that supposed to be a wet deep sealant? I'll possibly try that as a topper after the final wash next week. So far the real standout product has been 105...

So my conclusions...for what they are worth 

* This stuff is really VERY good IMHO. The car certainly has a very deep gloss and wet look, which really suits the colour. It also has a slight darkening effect IMHO, like waxes like Megs 26 etc - again, that really seems to suit these darker richer colours. It beads and sheets very well, and as well as most of my carnauba waxes IMHO, although not quite up there with Zym0l etc for tight beads and fast sheeting. The car also seems to stay clean better than some stuff I have tried recently.

* I hear durability is superb when combined with the 601 cleaner/bonding product, but I havent got that, and it wont be on the car long enough to really test that aspect. If it behaves the same way with water etc over time it could really make a great winter sealant IMHO, especially topped with DG Aqua Wax from time to time 

* My only reservation is purely a personal one, and nothing really to do with the DG products specifically. I have become really fond of the speed and ease of use of the spray sealants and WOWA products like OS and Ultima PGP. It really is hard to beat just wiping the car over with a MF applicator once and walking away - job done. IMHO that is the future of LSP's and for my own regular use it is where I will be going. I love polishing not wiping over sealants and waxes, and there is so little difference in the looks between nearly all quality LSPs IMHO, that ease of use is a big factor *for me, right now*.

I rate highly the DG105 and AW combination, and it will go on this car again for sure, as with the cheap price, ease of use and great look they are a really great combination. I just wish DG would bring out a spray version of 105 or a WOWA product that leaves the same look with my preferred method of application 

What I saw this evening after the 2nd layer 
































































oh, and 105 has light cleaning, but is safe to layer i am told. This is the MF after half the car, only 10 days after a full paint clean etc and immediately after a proper foam and wash


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice review Damon, you'll also find that washing with 901 and drying using the Aquawax recharges the finish each time.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thanks - 901 is already my favoured shampoo, and AW also seemed to amp up the look a lot last weekend. I could easily see myself doing a 601/105 base for winter, and then keep using AW to top up after each wash


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Looking good Damon :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely colour of car to demo on, and a great review of the products there 

I'm lining Duragloss up alongside Zaino on a test car to compare the finishes and the longevity of them - right down to washing half the car with Duragloss, the other with Zaino... will be a prolonged test but should make for another interesting review in a couple of months..


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I really like 105 on wheels and paint, is great and easy.
Thanks for the review !!


----------



## FrostWhiteBB4 (Jul 1, 2007)

*DGs finest*

105 & AW combo are pretty solid durability and looks wise.. all year round. Whether its your paint or alloys as Maesal pointed out. 105 really bought the flake out on the pearl white alloys/made cleaning them a breeze too!!

After the initial 2-3 layers of 105TPP, I try to maintain the look by adding "fast clean and shine" after each wash, I find it adds more clarity/depth to the finish.
(vs. AW every 3-4washes)

The marine line is also one to watch out for  and try out of cause.
They're like the supercharged versions of 105 and FCshine. The 501 marine AIO polish/cleaner is considered to be one of the best paint cleaners for the money (based on US feedback). The 521 spray is also very highly spoke of.

I was slightly dubious at first too...thinking it was all hype, but after seeing the results over the last year or so on my White Honda Prelude..I would struggle to find another choice of products which even come close £ for £.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2407385750


__
https://flic.kr/p/2406555223

Enjoy


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

FrostWhiteBB4 said:


> 105 & AW combo are pretty solid durability and looks wise.. all year round. Whether its your paint or alloys as Maesal pointed out. 105 really bought the flake out on the pearl white alloys/made cleaning them a breeze too!!
> 
> After the initial 2-3 layers of 105TPP, I try to maintain the look by adding "fast clean and shine" after each wash, I find it adds more clarity/depth to the finish.
> (vs. AW every 3-4washes)
> ...


What durability is expected with 521 alone? I used it 3-4 times as a cleaner, then wax or sealant.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking very good mate. Though i bet the wife doesnt see any difference after all your hard work.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

paddy328 said:


> Looking very good mate. Though i bet the wife doesnt see any difference after all your hard work.


:lol:

she shouted from the lounge that it was looking shiny, then gave me a bo11ocking all night for spending too much time on the car


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking good there Damon  You'll find after a couple of layers of AW it really will be very 'blingy' and really bring out the flake of your paint.

Can you bring this car to the meet in July so I can see it in the flesh and so you can show me how good the DSG box is


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice review,

I've used a few of the sealants now with the 601 polish bonding agent.

I used the sealant on my wheels and I found that I was getting a little staining in the corner of the alloys after not too much time, probably application technique to be fair as the rest of the surface seemed to last pretty well.

Got about 5 months out of the sealant on my wheels.

The looks from your pictures looks excellent, the price is good too.

I'm pretty happy with Zaino, but will no doubt try the products on a full car in future, probably my dads if I can resist Zainoing it.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> :lol:
> 
> she shouted from the lounge that it was looking shiny, then gave me a bo11ocking all night for spending too much time on the car


lol. love it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Looking good there Damon  You'll find after a couple of layers of AW it really will be very 'blingy' and really bring out the flake of your paint.
> 
> Can you bring this car to the meet in July so I can see it in the flesh and so you can show me how good the DSG box is


yep - probably will if i remember and you promise not to point out the swirls that have 'arrived' since its Nov polish  not sure there will be much opportunity for a drive, but we can try and work something out.

The DSG is awesome - always in the right gear, smooth as silk and when you put it in sport mode it just does exactly what you want. i have had a lot of auto cars over the years, but not 1 even comes close to the DSG as a package 

My dad is not an auto fan, but he just got his new Octavia tdi spec'd with it after driving mine :thumb:


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Americans can build trannies, huh? :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

*Quick Update - DG111*

Washed the car this weekend with DG901 shampoo- my absolute favourite shampoo by miles - and it was looking great. I had a few spare minutes so decided to try topping with DG111 sealant.

This is just as simple and quick to use, and I applied it on a MF applicator, simply wiping over the car. I did 50% of the car, then went back to buff it off. Came off without any issues.

Light was fading fast, and my suspicion with DG stuff is that it seems to look better the next day based on my experiences so far, and the same seemed to be true with the 111. While the first coat I put on, right after the 101 during the initial detail, didnt seem to change the look, this time it looks like it has added a slightly deeper look to the colour and also a little more gloss and wetness.

The change in appearance isnt as marked as with the DG105, but it is the 3rd layer, so frankly any improvement is probably hard to achieve... It didnt show any evidence of cleaning this time as the pad was spotless, and it was quick and easy to use.

I like the final look of DG101 over a couple of layers of DG105 on this colour, and I hope the pure sealant has helped lock in the look and protection of the 105 underneath.

All in all I really think these 2 sealants are worth a play, especially at the pretty cheap prices they are available. I hope at least 1 of the cars will wear 601 + 105 over the winter, as they claim up to 12 months durability on that combo as well :thumb:


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

I noticed you didn't use the 601 before the 105 , so its unlike zaino in the fact you dont need a bonding agent first ? Did you use it during the winter and what was durability like ? 
I have mobility issues so anything that saves hard graft is a bonus for me ..lol 
thanks for any info.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Following your quick update - it confused me too how many people used 111 UNDER 105. My instinct was to use it the other way around and that really paid off.

I still think the depth I can get on lighter cars using 601/105 is unparalelled and topped with Finish Kare 1000P, quite stunning. On darker cars, their 671 is an astounding product and sets up a gorgeous wet depth to just top off with 111.

Either way, 601 is a good product to have in and works with all manner of sealants to improve their longevity of finish and effects.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - talk about an old thread...



mellowfellow said:


> I noticed you didn't use the 601 before the 105 , so its unlike zaino in the fact you dont need a bonding agent first ? Did you use it during the winter and what was durability like ?
> I have mobility issues so anything that saves hard graft is a bonus for me ..lol
> thanks for any info.


I didnt have any 601 at the time. It goes on as a layer first, so isnt like Zaino, as ZFX is mixed into the Z-2/5 and then applied as a single product. I didnt use it in the winter.

If you have limited mobility I would recommend Opti-Seal or one of the other 'wipe on walk away' sealants as NOTHING comes close to the ease of use these offer. I suspect 1 layer wont last like 105, but it takes 10% of the time and effort to apply, so is easy to top up as needed.



Orca said:


> Following your quick update - it confused me too how many people used 111 UNDER 105. My instinct was to use it the other way around and that really paid off.
> 
> I still think the depth I can get on lighter cars using 601/105 is unparalelled and topped with Finish Kare 1000P, quite stunning. On darker cars, their 671 is an astounding product and sets up a gorgeous wet depth to just top off with 111.
> 
> Either way, 601 is a good product to have in and works with all manner of sealants to improve their longevity of finish and effects.


This was my first use of it all based on limited knowledge. Personally I MUCH prefer 105 to the other sealants in the range, so prefer using that now - I also always see evidence of some decent cleaning from this stuff, with the pad turning dirty even on well prepared paint. I also use 501 AIO as a base sometimes, and this seems a superb product as well.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Blimey! It is ... I tend to read the forum through the "new posts" section and disregard the date. Are you still using and enjoying Duragloss products? I am :thumb:


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Agree with you on 901 shampoo. I love it, only shampoo I use.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Damon your car looks sensational there!

I may have to give these a whirl given their price - might be one for winter though.

I still have new Britemax bits to try.

Looks like I4D will be getting some more of my money!


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for advice Bigpikle , i didnt fancy the time taken to apply all the duragloss layers, my car sits out side, and 12 hours between coats almost certainly meant i would have to QD every time before layer application. I am about 99% certain i am going to go for the opti-seal products , ONR, Opti-poliseal, and Opti-seal. and instant detailer. Not to sure about the last one , surely if you just dilute some opti seal ina 100 ml spray bottle it would have same effect? . Russ surely you are more than happy with your Blackfire Kit ? , which is what i would have got , had i not spent a fortune on other waxes and polishes in the last 2-3 weeks.


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Orca, was just reading your post on FK products. So all said and done you prefer Duragloss ? Have you tried Optimum products yet ?


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

mellowfellow said:


> Hi Orca, was just reading your post on FK products. So all said and done you prefer Duragloss ? Have you tried Optimum products yet ?


Given the choice, I would pick Duragloss 601/105 and top it with Finish Kare 1000P. I prefer Finish Kare 1016 to Duragloss 901 in the shampoo stakes ... and found little to top Duragloss 671 for swirl removing and gloss enhancing on very fine paintwork. Finish Kare 215 is a superb one-step cleaner/sealant and better than Duragloss 101 IMO. Where Duragloss 652 fits in, I've yet to be convinced and probably wouldn't use Duragloss 111 again having found Finish Kare 1000P.

So ... a little of each, not necessarily preferring one brand over the other. I could pick either brand and be happy, if I had to choose.

I've not tried Optimum yet in any long term use - I probably will, though.


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks for that, must admit i am tempted to try FK 1000P during the winter months .


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd say three layers of Opti Seal will easily last as long as 1000P though, so you don't really need both.

It looks better too...


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

I have to admit to being a huge fan of the DG range - easy to use, give great results and the 111 with 601 is great for durability too. Good VFM IMO

Have yet to try Optiseal but will be doing so shortly on my daily driver.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

So... what's the best combo to try on metallic black please?


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

I thought you had found "the final solution " with Blackfire ,Russ ?


----------

